

Cordova/PhoneGap just got classified as a trojan by Sophos - gringofyx
http://www.sophos.com/en-us/threat-center/threat-analyses/viruses-and-spyware/Andr~Cova-A.aspx

======
gringofyx
Just tried to do a download of a cloud built APK and was stopped by Sophos -
confirmed on their site.

Kasperskey did the same thing at the end of March

------
draugadrotten
Why?

~~~
gringofyx
I haven't got a clue why they classed it as a Trojan. I've tried it was a few
PhoneGap/Cordova cloud builds and they all get blocked by Sophos.

Probably a false positive on their end

